# Best fish with least amount of bones?



## Tom1990

:cursing:Whats best fish with least amount of bones... it just fooks me off when i start eating and every 2 seconds i have to pull a bone out of my mouth!


----------



## pastanchicken

tuna maybe?


----------



## adonis

salmon fillets mate


----------



## Jesus

smoked haddock fillets are pretty tasty


----------



## BillC

Have you tried frozen cod loins? Normally bone free. Also, go to a local fish market and ask them to fillet them for you. Won't cost you anything, they'll just charge you for the whole fish. Having worked as a saturday job on a fish mongers I can still fillet a fish properly, I find a nice piece of monkfish fillets really easy.


----------



## Tom1990

cheers adonis, gna live of them next week! pastanchicken tuna isnt meant to be that good of a protein source


----------



## m14rky

i would go with tuna or even tuna steaks they dont really taste like fish which is good 4 me coz i dont really like it


----------



## Tom1990

im eating haddock at the moment at thers sum bones in that are doin my head in lol


----------



## Nathrakh

tuna - marlin - swordfish (all huge fish so you'll know if you get a bone since it'll be the size of your arm lol) - also shellfish as an alternative (sometimes microwave a sweet potato and mix up my own prawns or crab with 300g of cottage cheese, gives about 60-70g of protein).


----------



## nobody

Poo fish


----------



## shorty

coley is good for no bones... more protein than cod and alot cheaper :beer:


----------



## Ash91

I've been buying them new simple thing's from bird's eye, were you just bang em in oven for a bit, taste nice anall :thumb:


----------



## craigy86

I would say salmon, you can get bags of frozen fillets n just shove them in the oven, will be rare you find a bone. Trout is very similar to salmon as well. You're probs lookin for bigger fish(as mentioned) as with smaller ones the bones are alot finer and harder to fillet them without bones being amongst the flesh. I also like: Hoki, Swordish as mentioned(prefer to steak), Rainbow/Brown Trout, Herring, Mackerel, Tuna, Cod, Pollock, Sole, Monkfish, Halibut. the list goes on and on... :thumb:


----------



## Ironclad

Fish Cakes!

lol


----------



## austen_18

salmon fillets!! put them in a steamer wi some veggies


----------



## English_Muscle

Tuna - it's bloody tasty too!


----------



## gerg

what about mackerel? not sure what the bones are like on those

had trout tonight, was easy enough to fillet


----------



## anabolic ant

the best fish...in my view is mackerel,slamon,trout and not the top of my list of fish,tuna!!!

bones dont really bother me in fish!!!


----------



## dixie normus

sickchest90 said:


> im eating haddock at the moment at thers sum bones in that are doin my head in lol


Pish poor filleting then.


----------



## Irish Beast

Cobbler is nice


----------



## dixie normus

Nathrakh said:


> tuna - marlin - swordfish (all huge fish so you'll know if you get a bone since it'll be the size of your arm lol)


You'll also build up mercury in your system if you consume these often


----------



## dixie normus

shorty said:


> coley is good for no bones... more protein than cod and alot cheaper :beer:


Its a lot cheaper because coley eat sh!t. look at the colour of the fillets compared with Cod, Haddock, or Whiting.


----------



## dixie normus

Irish Beast said:


> Cobbler is nice


Before you eat it again I suggest you read this;

http://www.dietmindspirit.org/2008/01/30/why-you-shouldnt-eat-this-fish-pangas-pangasius-vietnamese-river-cobbler-white-catfish-gray-sole/


----------



## GTP

Pilchards in a tin with tomatoe 50p for 25g of Protein?Oily omega3 as well. Quick healthy snack. Maybe. Up to you.


----------

